# Solved: Directx 9.0cxx E_outofmemory error while in Everquest 2



## EeeDeeRN (Jan 19, 2004)

Please help. Everquest 2 will crash unexpectedly with the above message in a directx error box E_outofmemory. Can anyone help? It just seemed to start after many hours of family play.

Thanks

Deb


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there more to the error message?

How much ram is on the system, and what other programs are running in the background?


----------



## EeeDeeRN (Jan 19, 2004)

This problem has resolved itslef.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, can I order one of those pcs 

You can mark the thread solved by using the THREAD TOOLS drop down box.


----------



## knives99 (Jan 22, 2007)

i am also getting the out of memory message, i cant get the entire line of the error because it freezes everything on my PC till i click ok on it, then everything is fine, but i have to reboot and get back into EQ2, but it eventually happens again. it usually says something like D:\live\eq2\ something, but my D: drive is a cd drive. the end of it always says Directx error [E_OUTOFMEMORY]

my system has 1 gb of ram and 256 mb on video card. i know EQ2 takes a great deal to run, but i use lowest graphics settings and it seems to always run ok. i also use a third party custom interface called ThorUI as well as EQ2map updater. i had this problem before and dont remember how i fixed it, but i recently reformatted my pc and reinstalled everything. and that is when this started again. any clues at all?


----------

